# IH 454 Carb



## bld16655 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi i have a 454 gas tractor I put a rebuilt carb on it because all of the sudden my tractor one day started to start pumping more gas into the carb while i was bushhogging my horse pasture, then it flooded itself out, then the Gas come a pouring out of the Carb i meen pouring i had to shut off the gas. I know what you are thinking dirt no my friend, cause i cleaned out the bowl just a little dirt, i eat more than was in the bowl. Next cchecked all the lines no leaks checked the fuel filter not dirty ckecked the carb no leaks sprayed around carb manifold every thing no leaks.So i took off the carb checked the filter on carb it self where gas line hooks up clean, so took the carb apart to check on dirt in needle value bowl was clean just some resadue on inside took float and needle valve out nothing on needle so i sprayed alittle carb cleaner in it Not a blessed thing, everything was setting fine. I figured the float might be leaking so i took a pan of water put on stove almost boil but not quite i put one side in water let under for about 20 mins then did other side same time No water in eaither side, so i put the whole float in the pan for about 30mins no water. All great put together still poured gas out, so i got a new rebuilt carb guess what the same dam thing adjusted everthing still no good . I need Your HELP can anyone help me Barry.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Barry, welcome to the forum.

Are you saying that both floats sit high in water. You could try gasoline, but it shouldn't make a significant difference. I remember a float that sunk on one side in gas.

Could the floats be sticking in the bowl?

Did you change the needle and seat? 

The fuel pump may be malfunctioning, producing too much pressure, pushing fuel past the needle & seat.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

With the engine not running and when you turn the fuel tap on, the carby still leaks ?, if this is so, it is not the fuel pump, I find it odd that you have tried 2 reconditioned carbs and both are leaking, has to be the needle and seat or float adjustment.

Strange though that you were using the tractor before this happened, I would still be looking at the seat and needle, the seat is not loose ?.


----------

